# Pointers for my sig anyone?



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Any suggestions for my new sig. I just made it after not really using PS for a bit. I was trying something new for this one and I am always open for some constructive criticism!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Not bad at all man...just looking at it, maybe you should sharpen the pictures in the small boxes just to make them more clear. Also, I think the small boxes would possibly look better with a black outline instead of white just to match the whole sig's outline.

But well done, you are improving with each piece of work :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Not bad at all man...just looking at it, maybe you should sharpen the pictures in the small boxes just to make them more clear. Also, I think the small boxes would possibly look better with a black outline instead of white just to match the whole sig's outline.
> 
> But well done, you are improving with each piece of work :thumbsup:


Thanks for the kind words! I was wondering about which color to make the borders around the smaller pictures. I will make them black and see how it looks! I will also play with the pictures to make them better. Thanks for the tips!


----------

